# [SOLVED] Power Supply will not fit case.



## grub20

Any suggestions? Is it really necessary to have it bolted in? Can I keep it outside of the computer case?

I don't feel like RMAing this unless I know it's defective. It's a good power supply.


----------



## peterhuang913

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*

specs...


----------



## grub20

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*

It's a dell 4700, and the PSU i'm trying to fit is this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

It's just barely too big to fit on the rail and line up with the holes to put the screws in.


----------



## dai

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*

you can run it out of the case providing the cables are long enough 
can you modify the case for it to fit


----------



## grub20

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*



dai said:


> you can run it out of the case providing the cables are long enough
> can you modify the case for it to fit


What would you recommend?


----------



## dai

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*

modifying the case


----------



## grub20

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*



dai said:


> modifying the case


I have never attempted this before. What exactly would I do to 'modify' the case?


----------



## dai

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*

working on it


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*

As long as your not bothered about appearances.....
Get yourself a drill, a junior hacksaw, a rivet-gun and some rivets and use your imagination.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*

whatever else you do .... make sure that you ensure continuity of the chassis ground between the two cases .. the Dell & the POWER SUPPLY. 

The cases are metallic and should anything go wrong allowing the mains AC voltage to come into contact with the chassis, you need to make sure that the whole chassis doesn't go "LIVE".

You're going to have a bit of bother getting the cables to reach Motherboard & Peripherals so also think very carefully about what you want to do before you start!
Measure everything to make sure your cables reach the parts they were intended to reach


----------



## emosun

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*

If the psu physically fits in the case and just doesnt line up at the back just get a jigsaw and a power drill and make it fit


----------



## grub20

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*



Done_Fishin said:


> whatever else you do .... make sure that you ensure continuity of the chassis ground between the two cases .. the Dell & the POWER SUPPLY.
> 
> The cases are metallic and should anything go wrong allowing the mains AC voltage to come into contact with the chassis, you need to make sure that the whole chassis doesn't go "LIVE".
> 
> You're going to have a bit of bother getting the cables to reach Motherboard & Peripherals so also think very carefully about what you want to do before you start!
> Measure everything to make sure your cables reach the parts they were intended to reach


Hmm..could you explain this post more, I was very confused by it.


----------



## kodi

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*

The attached instructions for replacing the power supply seem to indicate that it is a standard power supply that you are replacing and the new one should fit.
If the new supply fits inside the case where the old one came out, you need to do as the others have said and that is drill/cut new holes for the screws/plug and switch.

Power Supply
Removing the Power Supply
CAUTION: Before you begin any of the procedures in this section, follow the safety instructions in the Owner's Manual.
CAUTION: To guard against electrical shock, always unplug your computer from the electrical outlet before removing the cover.

1. Follow the procedures in "Before You Begin."

2. Remove the fan assembly.

3. Disconnect the AC power cable from the AC power connector on the back of the power supply.

4. Unplug the DC power cables from the drives and system board.

5. Remove the four screws that secure the power supply to the back of the computer.

6. Remove the power supply from the computer.

Replacing the Power Supply

1. Slide the power supply into place.

2. Replace the four screws that secure the power supply to the back of the computer.

3. Reinstall the fan assembly.

4. Reconnect the DC power cables to the drives and system board.

5. Replace the computer cover.

6. Connect the AC power cable to the AC power connector on the back of the power supply.

NOTICE: To connect a network cable, first plug the cable into the network wall jack and then plug it into the computer.

7. Connect your computer and devices to electrical outlets, and turn them on.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*

when you install the new power supply into your dell >>>> are you pointing the new power supply's cooling fan towards the cpu ??????


thats the direction its suppose to point ?


----------



## grub20

*Re: Power Supply will not fit case.*

I got it in and it's fastened safely despite only being held in place by 1 screw. Thanks all for the feedback. Solved


----------

